# 10 % discount



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

For all members of the ttoc of which ill be joining very soon if you like to eat out at good restaurants this could be for you....
I have a restaurant myself and i was thinking tonight that it would be nice to offer you 10% disc for you and a partner, wife, bird or bloke for those inclined when you produce your membership card.
pm me and ill send you the link to the website as i would prefer not to publish on the link i look forward to meeting you soon 

"this is in no way a ploy to drum up buisness just thought it would be a good chance to meet tt owners and gain freinds"

best regards redneal [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Excellent idea, pity I'm too far away. Why not contact your rep and arrange a meet with your restaurant included for a discounted meal. I'm sure you would get lot's of interest and also meet up with TTers from your area. Best of luck.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sounds like a good idear to me and I am your rep what about it then


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

should have said, make sure there is some sort of pie on the menu


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mac's TT said:


> should have said, make sure there is some sort of pie on the menu


I will get to that give me time give me time :wink:


----------



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

sounds good to me im a bit busy this month and next due to christmas but its certainly somet to think about for the new year.
i can arrange some sort of set price menu be it a lunch or dinner,
A good idea would be a sunday lunch with a planned route maybe to helmsley,that roads a cracker, 
PM me yellow TT and we can orginize something between us [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=chef.gif]

we also have a great pie shop localy that are pritty well nown.....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds like a good idea to me must be better than The Dalton Lodge


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

We could even be tempted if the date is right, stick it on events :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Edder1 said:


> wow!
> regards, Edder1


VIRUS ALERT


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Edder1 said:
> 
> 
> > wow!
> ...


Mark deleted the last one apparently :?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Deleted now and all links to it contained on this page.


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey Andy.....whats this with PIES ???????????? is this something i don't know about??? am i missing something......i'm quite parcial to a pie !!!!!!!
( shitttttttt i got pies on my mind now !!!!


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

i would be intreased i doing that in the new year as well


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

redneal said:


> For all members of the ttoc of which ill be joining very soon if you like to eat out at good restaurants this could be for you....
> I have a restaurant myself and i was thinking tonight that it would be nice to offer you 10% disc for you and a partner, wife, bird or bloke for those inclined when you produce your membership card.
> pm me and ill send you the link to the website as i would prefer not to publish on the link i look forward to meeting you soon
> 
> ...


If you drop me the link on an IM, we can put it on our members only (via log-in) members discount page on www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

just sent a pm clived link is attached


----------

